# Finnex LEDs



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Has anyone used either the Finnex FugeRay or Ray2 LED strip lights/ I've heard several good reviews of them - from amazon, youtube and f&s - and I was wondering what the members of this forum thought. How bright are they? Could either one be used to grow low to medium light plants? I like the fact that they come in 30" lengths and are fairly inexpensive for plant LEDs. I am looking for a good 30" LED light to grow some amazon swords, cabomba and baby tears in my 29G angel tank. and was wondering how the Finnex fixtures would work.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I have Ray2 salwater on a nano reef, though slightly different they do well growing some zoas, and candy canes. Both are very similar in light requiremnts to low to medium plants. I did notice that they dropped off in brightness about a month after I set them up, but so have all the LEDs I have encountered so far. They also have only an on and off switch that;s it. can't even light up one half or the other seperately. All in all they are great LED for the price.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

walzon1 said:


> I have Ray2 salwater on a nano reef, though slightly different they do well growing some zoas, and candy canes. Both are very similar in light requiremnts to low to medium plants. I did notice that they dropped off in brightness about a month after I set them up, but so have all the LEDs I have encountered so far. They also have only an on and off switch that;s it. can't even light up one half or the other seperately. All in all they are great LED for the price.


Does the ray2 have moonlights? Is there a way to just turn the moonlights on?

I am also looking at the Current Satellite+. I have heard good things about it and I like all the different settings, but it doesn't come in a 30" length and that annoys me. I'm wondering which would be better for plants - the Finnexes or the Current.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

It looks like the ray2 will have more PAR for growing plants around 40, Current LED around 30 PAR. As far as moonlilghts nope RAy2 don't have them and the FugeRay does but has half the output. So if your just wanting some good grow lights I say RAy2, if you want any kind of extra features like moonlights then Satellite + is your best option.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

walzon1 said:


> It looks like the ray2 will have more PAR for growing plants around 40, Current LED around 30 PAR. As far as moonlilghts nope RAy2 don't have them and the FugeRay does but has half the output. So if your just wanting some good grow lights I say RAy2, if you want any kind of extra features like moonlights then Satellite + is your best option.


Ok, thanks for the info. If the current satellite will work with live plants I think I will go with that. I'm not looking to grow plants super fast or anything, just a nice lightening system for a show tank.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Heres a quick pic I took of my 2 weeks of growth on Anacharis these grow like a weed anyway but if it can grow this I am assuming it will grow swords just probably very slow.

The brown section is the part I bought from the store and is dying off but you can see three 4-5 inch shoots growing nice and green on top and there are 3 or 4 new shoots coming out as well, I bought this the 18th of Aug.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

walzon1 said:


> Heres a quick pic I took of my 2 weeks of growth on Anacharis these grow like a weed anyway but if it can grow this I am assuming it will grow swords just probably very slow.
> 
> The brown section is the part I bought from the store and is dying off but you can see three 4-5 inch shoots growing nice and green on top and there are 3 or 4 new shoots coming out as well, I bought this the 18th of Aug.


Is that with the Ray2?


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

No that's Satellite Plus. I could post a pic of the nano reef but of course it's half actinic light so won't be comparible to the Ray2 Freshwater dual 7000k


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

walzon1 said:


> No that's Satellite Plus. I could post a pic of the nano reef but of course it's half actinic light so won't be comparible to the Ray2 Freshwater dual 7000k


No, that's ok. Good to know that the Current Satellite will grow plants even if it is slow. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

get the fuge ray. I LOVE my fuge ray. I have it on my 40B setup.


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

The ray II puts out more PAR by the way. Finnex is highly recommended.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Borsig said:


> The ray II puts out more PAR by the way. Finnex is highly recommended.


Excellent!


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm looking at the finnex ray II also but I think I would need 2/ 48" units for my 110 gal and that gets pricey. The buildmyled units look sweet too and are dim able


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

I have a 10 inch Fuge Ray on a HOB refugium full of plants on my 90 gal Mbuna tank. The plants have been in there for eight months and are doing fine. They have grown slow and steady the whole time. I get a little alge growing in the refugium and on the plants, but I just clean it all off every other month or so. Overall I like it and it does a good job.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Right now I'm leaning towards the 30" FugeRay for my 29G planted angel tank and maybe the 20" Ray2 for my 10G betta tank.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Here's a Finnex Ray II 48" on a 72" bowfront tank I'm just setting up (155G) ...no plants in yet but plan to add some here in the future...these lights are bright. and this is the freshwater dual 7000k


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

No pics yet, but my low light 40B has a fuge ray waiting.

I wish finnex made 72" LEDs.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

cichlid-gal said:


> Here's a Finnex Ray II 48" on a 72" bowfront tank I'm just setting up (155G) ...no plants in yet but plan to add some here in the future...these lights are bright. and this is the freshwater dual 7000k


The 48" Ray2 does look quite bright even on that 72" tank! I would get Ray2's for both my tanks, but $90 seems like a lot to spend on a 30" light.


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Have you seen these,36" Beamswork Hi Lumen 0.2W LEDs Tri 90 Light Fixture ? [Link removed]
I cant comment about how they are with plants yet because the ones I have are on a 40 gal breeder grow out tank with no plants, and on my 150 gal that is cycling, but they are nice and bright.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

R6RaVeN37 said:


> Have you seen these, 36" Beamswork Hi Lumen 0.2W LEDs Tri 90 Light Fixture ? [Link removed]
> 
> I cant comment about how they are with plants yet because the ones I have are on a 40 gal breeder grow out tank with no plants, and on my 150 gal that is cycling, but they are nice and bright.


I've heard of beamswork and their price point is very intriguing. Just not sure how well they would do with plants. The reef bright might be ok, but those are right at the same price point as the Ray2.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I find it amazing at how quickly lighting technology is changing. I had replaced the T-12 fixture on my 90 gallon low tech planted community tank a few years ago with a T-5HO dual fixture and was very happy with the results. Now I am considering replacing that fixture with the Finnex LED to save on energy consumption and bulb replacement costs.

My 150 gallon is illuminated with the first generation Beamworks Freshwater Bright fixtures (2 36" units). They are not quite as bright as I would like, even though I have no plants. Both units needed new power supplies after a year. As I write this post, I'm thinking of replacing these units with the Finnex ones so that I can grow some floating plants to consume nitrates (before they are eventually devoured by my Uaru). I periodically scoop out duckweed from my 90 to feed my Uaru.


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

clhinds78 said:


> R6RaVeN37 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you seen these? [link removed]
> ...


A 36 inch ray 2 is alot more than 60 bucks. My 36 fuge ray cost me 100.

I hear good things about beammsowrks leds. I may get one.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

The 24" reef bright is $70 and the ray2 is $90 so I guess it is a little cheaper.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

I like the idea of buying a LED to set up a planted tank 110g. 48x24x22 but everyone is telling me to go T5HO 4'x4bulbs

For the sake of argument, what would happen if I bought one 48" LED fugeray by finnex, as seen here for my 48x24x22" tank and tried to do a planted tank set up? [Link removed]

And would I need Co2?


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

You could use both, but you will lose some of the benefits of LED. LED is very energy efficient and many like the cool shimmering effect it creates.

Ppl are using LED to grow corals so I'd think it would work with plants. Try the Ray2 and see how it goes. If your plants don't grow or look malnourished add another one or a duel t5HO light.

Right now t5HO is the cheapest way to get bright lights on your tank, but LED is quickly catching up.


----------

